# RFQ5000...I wish...



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

Rockfordfosgate Rfq5000 Surround Processor - Brand New For Sale Philippines - 35195984

Too bad this isn't closer. Looks to be $155 US, for BNIB.

Eric


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

There were several of them on eBay not too long ago


----------



## Nismo (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know how I never knew about these until a couple weeks ago. Now, I'm just on the hunt for one, in hopes it will eventually turn up.

Eric


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You'll find one. Just have faith. Lol. 

I picked up one that was LNIB on eBay last year for around $150 or so. I sold it here for about $135 IIRC. 

I've seen them on eBay range anywhere from $60 to $150 depending on condition and whether or not it comes with the cable, controller and CD. 

It's a really cool unit for sure.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> You'll find one. Just have faith. Lol.
> 
> I picked up one that was LNIB on eBay last year for around $150 or so. I sold it here for about $135 IIRC.
> 
> ...


I was the one you sold it to. I actually decided to simplify the signal chain and grabbed an H800 for my surround needs and the ability to control everything from the driver's seat with the Rux. It has been only pulled out of the box to look at and make sure everything was fine after shipping. I won't be using it so if you want it, I will sell it to you for say $120 + ship? Let me know if you are serious about getting one.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

By any chance would you know where to get a copy of the software for it? I have a friend with one, but can't use it without the setup disc.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

sinister-kustoms said:


> By any chance would you know where to get a copy of the software for it? I have a friend with one, but can't use it without the setup disc.


I have everything that it came with including setup disc and controller and all mounting hardware.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh, and if anyone does want this, don't worry about me being in Canada. I can always bring it across into the US and mail it from there if needed. I am also going to Cali. in a couple weeks and that would be when I would do that or if anyone is in Cali, I can bring it to the get together on March 8th too if needed.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

sinister-kustoms said:


> By any chance would you know where to get a copy of the software for it? I have a friend with one, but can't use it without the setup disc.



James has the original disc that I sold to him with the rfq. I made a copy of it for my iPod so if he can't supply you with the tracks, shoot me a PM and I'll put them on Dropbox for you.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

bikinpunk said:


> James has the original disc that I sold to him with the rfq. I made a copy of it for my iPod so if he can't supply you with the tracks, shoot me a PM and I'll put them on Dropbox for you.


Hey Erin, did you get my PM a while back? Still keen on getting that software for the RFQ if you get a spare minute. Thanks man.


----------

